# Duck hunting - with falcons



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

My first post to this forum - so why not start out right?

The link is to a gallery on my website - and the shots in that gallery are from a this morning's duck hunt, with a falconer on the Bolivar pennisula.

Oddsod the gyrperegrine (light color), Stormbringer the dark peregrine, and Miller the wonder dog.

http://www.kendallarsonphotography.com/oddsodstormmiller/

Oh - including the shots of Stormbringer with the feathers so you've a sense of just what a wild mess it is when a falcon's taking apart a duck. Fierce!

Was another fine day in the field. 

Oh - and greetings folks.

blesker - aka "b"


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Fine job Blesker. Chris is a good friend of mine. In fact, he was my sponsor when I got my federal and state falconry licenses. That was back in '89 or so.

I've since stopped trapping and working with hawks, but appreciate their beauty in the wild daily. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*cool pics*

I once saw 3 peredgrines work teal over a pond in katy and watching them knock a teal out of the sky was quite impressive.


----------



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

TexasCityDave said:


> Fine job Blesker. Chris is a good friend of mine. In fact, he was my sponsor when I got my federal and state falconry licenses. That was back in '89 or so.
> 
> I've since stopped trapping and working with hawks, but appreciate their beauty in the wild daily. Thanks for sharing.


How cool is that. 

He's a fine guy - I've really enjoyed my time in the field with him, Miller, and the birds.

He's helping tend a guy's Harris hawk just now - sadly, it didn't join us in the field, but Chris said if he gets the hawk taking grackles, he's going to call and we're going out again.

Nice to meet ya - and cool to hear you know Chris 

b


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*WoW!*

B,

First and foremost welcome to our little piece of the board. What a great early post and I'm sure I speak for alot of people here when I say "what an incredible photo opportunity".

Lot of shooters would lose it just to get that close to a bird of prey. Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> B,
> 
> First and foremost welcome to our little piece of the board. What a great early post and I'm sure I speak for alot of people here when I say "what an incredible photo opportunity".
> 
> Lot of shooters would lose it just to get that close to a bird of prey. Thanks so much for sharing...


Thanks Rusty - and as for losing it, that's almost exactly how I felt when I managed to arrange my first shoot with Chris.

I've spent most of my free time in the great outdoors, so have a spiritual connection of sorts with nature (I know, I'm "waning" poetic now...but...) so it was remarkable for me to just be there, and shooting those great creatures has been a bonus.

I also shot a redtail hawk and a kestrel this past week. The gallery for that can be seen here:

http://www.kendallarsonphotography.com/atcritters/

There are some fallow deer in the first section of the gallery - how I managed to make photographs of both on the same day I'll *never* know.



Ken - aka "b"


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome Ken to the forum and thanks for showing your wonderful photos. Those are some amazing looking birds and some great images of them at work.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thank you for sharing those shots of something really unique. Hope to see more down the road. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

So many talents out there. Just wonderful knowing someone tributes his life to the falcons. Enjoyed it! Welcome to the board! I can't compare but I too am a bird of prey owner.
Well, she think she is.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

If anyone would like to meet "blesker" (Ken Larson), he'll be the guest speaker tonight for the PACK monthly meeting (PACK = Paddling Anglers in Canoes & Kayaks) on the topic of photography.

The PACK meeting starts at 7 PM at the REI store on Westheimer at Voss. We meet in the back room.

Mrs. B


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard!
Mike


----------



## quackerattacker (Aug 21, 2007)

That Is Awsome But As Much As I Hate To Say It "doesnt Falconry Season Open On January 28 In The South Zone?"

Some People Train Dogs And Some People Train Dogs And Birds-awesome


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice shots.....Welcome aboard.


----------



## blesker (Sep 18, 2006)

quackerattacker said:


> That Is Awsome But As Much As I Hate To Say It "doesnt Falconry Season Open On January 28 In The South Zone?"
> 
> Some People Train Dogs And Some People Train Dogs And Birds-awesome


(sigh)

No - heh - I had this same conversation with someone before.

That's a falconry season only - whereas you are able to hunt ducks by "any legal means" during the regular season - and falcons are considered a legal means.

So no - hunting with falcons is legal throughout the regular season, and then they have a "falcon only" extended season too.

Ken


----------



## quackerattacker (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks for the clarification


----------

